# Tone Bender mk2 no sound on or off.



## J1C (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi. I'm a newbie here.. And I'm trying to build Tone Bender mk2. 
Led is working, but I get no sound on or off. 
I thought this might be an easy build, but I was wrong.. 
Please help me out! I would greatly appreciate your help )


----------



## zgrav (Nov 29, 2019)

have you tested it outside of the case?  looks like your transistor leads are long enough to be shorting out against the enclosure.  it is OK to cut those off closer to the board.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 29, 2019)

Clean the board!  Measure continuity from the white lead on either connector to bare metal on the enclosure.  Many people have hooked those 1/4" jacks up wrong.  If you measure low resistance, you're one of 'em!  Also, you could reduce the amount of solder you use by 1/2.


----------



## Robert (Nov 29, 2019)

One of those jacks is wired up wrong...  My guess is that the yellow wire on the Input jack needs to be moved.


----------



## J1C (Nov 30, 2019)

Thanks for your advices! I moved the yellow wire and there is a sound when off, but not when on.. i guess I’m half way there  
Any extra thoughts on why it would not sound when on..?


----------

